# Free Sleep Clinic @ Sleep Easy



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Sleep Easy is having its monthly Sleep Clinic this Thursday ( April 2nd ) at two different times. Noon to 1 pm and 6-8pm. If you use a CPAP, know someone that does or just curious about the whole sleep fieldyou arewelcome to join us. We will have a short presentation on Sleep and Your Health and then have an open Question, Answer and Discussion. We'll have DME reps. to answer questions and different CPAP masks available for fittings. Lunch will be provided with a reservation. Come join us. 

850-607-7293 4805 WestFairfield Dr.1/2 mile west of Mobile Hwy


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

BTT


----------

